
Jenkins Git Plugin downloads drop by 72% in January - imdsm
https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Git+Plugin
======
martiuk
I've been debugging an issue with the artifactory and gradle plugins, and I
noticed that they also have a sharp decline in January.

Edit:

[https://issues.jenkins-ci.org/browse/INFRA-558](https://issues.jenkins-
ci.org/browse/INFRA-558)

[https://ci.jenkins-
ci.org/job/infra_statistics/249/console](https://ci.jenkins-
ci.org/job/infra_statistics/249/console)

------
dudul
Maybe we've reached the point where everybody has it :)

